

GNU Emacs Theme Generator (beta) - surki
http://elpa.gnu.org/themes/

======
kleiba
Interesting timing: just two days ago, I spent a good part of my afternoon
making "emacs -nw" running inside GNU screen to look more or less exactly the
way my standard windowed Emacs looks. That included mostly fiddling with
terminal settings and finding colors that are supported by the terminal and
resemble my original choices (and some other tweaking here and there).

Now clickong on my Emacs icon on the desktop will open a new gnome-terminal
that runs an Emacs inside screen -- it looks pretty much the same as it did
before, but I can access and take over my current session remotely from home.
As a matter of fact, the shortcut will actually first check if there's a
detached screen session that runs emacs and ask me in a small dialog window if
I want to re-attach to that session or start a new window.

Makes me happy.

Sorry if that post is of no interest at all to anyone else on HN but me...

~~~
surki
I use a similar setup with urxvt and stumpwm. In stumpwm I have

    
    
        ;; Launch emacs
        (defcommand emacs () ()
           (run-or-raise
            "urxvt -title emacs -e screen -U -dRR -S emacs -c ~/.screenrc.emacs"
          '(:title "emacs" :instance "urxvt" :class "URxvt")))
    

which will launch emacs (or raise it if it was already launched).

Some of the thing you might want to consider when doing "emacs -nw"

    
    
      - Make sure your TERM is exported appropriatly.
        Otherwise you may end up with less colors (M-x list-colors-display).
        Screen fiddles with TERM and emacs may end up supporting less colors.
    
      - Copy/Paste between regular X apps and the emacs will not work.
        You would need to use something like "xsel". See here [1]
    
      - Some of the keys may not work as expected. This will be 
        apparent especially when using orgmode. You may want to 
        remap them appropriately
    

And also I suggest you use Emacs + Wanderlust setup for email (and put it in a
screen session as well).

[1] [http://hugoheden.wordpress.com/2009/03/08/copypaste-with-
ema...](http://hugoheden.wordpress.com/2009/03/08/copypaste-with-emacs-in-
terminal/)

~~~
kleiba
Yes, these points are exactly the ones you have to pay attention to when
running -nw. For instance, I run

    
    
        gnome-terminal -x /bin/bash -c /usr/bin/screen
    

instead of

    
    
        gnome-terminal -x /usr/bin/screen
    

directly, or else I get less than 256 colors (although more than 8).

Copy/Paste works fine for me in so far as that is one of the few things I use
the mouse for. (I guess, in a lot of case you use the mouse anyway to select
the text you'd like to copy.)

Remapping some keys is indeed necessary. In particular, GNU screen's standard
escape key sequence is C-a, which in Emacs a lot of people probably prefer to
be bound to (move-beginning-of-line). But also within Emacs some keys may need
to be bound using input-decode-map.

As for your launcher, one thing I did differently is that my start script does
not automatically re-attach to a detached screen session, but will show me a
dialog window where I can select the one thing or the other. The reason for
this is that I often keep a few Emacsen running in parallel for a long time,
each of which is dedicated to a different aspect of my work. If I detach one
session it is not always the case that I want to continue there the next time
I open a new Emacs. Also, if more than one Emacs is detached I'd like to be
able to say which one I want to re-attach to.

I looked at wanderlust a few years ago when I was looking for an IMAP-
compatible email client for Emacs but in the end I wasn't convinced by it.
Can't remember, though, what I didn't like about it, perhaps I should give it
another chance.

~~~
surki
Probably you are using x selection buffer for copy/paste. But if you want to
pick up stuff from X "clipboard" buffer, you would need xsel or something like
that.

Wanderlust is quite usable now. I use it everyday(I have my gmail and exchange
server(imap) accounts managed in it). You should give it another try sometime.

------
hexis
I don't see any colors other than black and white in the theme on Chrome 10 on
Snow Leopard, but I do see bold, underline, italics. I see the colors on
Firefox 4 beta on Snow Leopard.

------
sielskr
I would rather have an Emacs that offers fewer choices but looks good out of
the box.

Example: the software supplied by Apple with a Mac does not have any themes
except for the choice between Blue (colorful) and Graphite (subdued) in the
Appearance system preference pane.

OTOH, I regularly have to wait for the software supplied by Apple and I almost
never wait for Emacs.

~~~
jpr
By waiting, do you mean wait for the release, or wait because the software is
busy doing something?

~~~
sielskr
Wait because the software is busy. E.g. OS X's spinning beach ball.

(Emacs is single-threaded, but so is a Unix shell.)

------
nixme
I recommend using senny's theme-roller.el [1] to automatically apply your
color theme to any new faces. Brings some sanity to the number of colors that
need to be defined.

[1] <https://github.com/senny/theme-roller.el>

------
naner
Here's a couple more:

<http://alexpogosyan.com/color-theme-creator/>

<http://inspiration.sweyla.com/code/>

~~~
rbxbx
Sweyla's also generates Vim and TextMate themes.

------
t0mas
There's a similar tool at <http://color-theme-select.heroku.com> it's also in
beta, allowing to generate custom themes and select from a large collection of
them. I've contacted the author to see if he's fixing the "generate emacs-
lisp" feature.

Would be nice people could use that tool to create themes for emacs 24, and
send them to emacs-devel.

------
almost
Here's an awesome theme: [http://blog.nozav.org/post/2010/07/12/Updated-
tangotango-ema...](http://blog.nozav.org/post/2010/07/12/Updated-tangotango-
emacs-color-theme)

------
prewett
Is there any cc-mode generator like this? I spent a couple days trying to
tweak mine a while back, but try as I might, my comments still want to align
all the way left.

------
jcw
I have a half-written xterm color scheme generator lying around. Has this also
been already made, or is it worth finishing?

------
moondowner
I would like to see something like this for NetBeans.

------
reader5000
Use -nw and get your terminal's theme for free!

~~~
pyre
What about a 256-color theme for 256-color terminals (or 88-color for 88-color
terminals for that matter).

